# RIP My little Bernie



## Maureen Las (Aug 7, 2012)

Bernie, the baby bun with dental issues I saved from a fair 2 years ago developed an infection On Sat. causing exopthalmos ( displacement ) of his left eye. The eye began to bulge at an extremely rapid rate although I saw a vet within an hour of the discovery. He was started on bicillin and another drug immediately however by Sun the eye displacement was so severe I reluctantly had him euthanized at my shelter. 

Today a necropsy indicated 3 infected toothroots and an abscess The vet said the abscess was about to break and would have drained down his throat. She may have been able to place antibiotic beads in the toothroot area and saved him if I had waited but there would have many more chronicdental issues in his future.
I did what I had to do at the time although it is hard to euthanize a 2y old. 

Bernie was a sweet , quirky little chinchilla bun who was bonded to his brother Brett. So far Brett seems to be doing OK alone. 

This is so "deja vu" after what I went through with my holland lop , Beau. 


RIP little guy. Your were loved a whole lot and I will miss you so much:heartbeat:

Bernie comforting his brother Brett


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry about your little Bernie-that is a really hard decision to have to have to make. Try not to think of other things you could have tried, but instead think of the amazing life you gave him while he was here and remember you saved him alot of pain, discomfort and d misery.

Binky Free little dude-see you at the bridge :rainbow:


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 7, 2012)

He had 2 wonderful years with you & now is at peace.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Aug 7, 2012)

so sorry for your loss, the decision was made out of love for him. Rest in peace little man


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 7, 2012)

So, so sorry for your loss, I know it's a tough choice but you did what was best for him. Rest in Peace little guy.


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 7, 2012)

Aww so sorry for your loss. It is fantastic that you rescued him and gave him a happy 2 years.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 7, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Binky free ray:


----------



## HEM (Aug 7, 2012)

We are so sorry for your loss
You did the right thing. It sounded like poor Bernie wasn't doing too good and if the vet could have helped him, it sounds like long term he would have suffered more.
Hopefully the memories of Bernie will help you through this.
Binky free Bernie!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry you had to make that decision--never easy even when necessity dictates it. He looked just like our big boy Peter. Rest in peace little man, you are loved and missed. Keeping you all in our prayers--blessed be.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kindness....

Maureen


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of dear Bernie. I can see what a love he was. So hard to loose a heart bunnie. He had a wonderful life with you. He knew real love and joy and wonderful care.

Binkie Free, dear Bernie. We'll see you at the Bridge.

:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## nc_bunnys (Aug 12, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss of Bernie. It was a hard decision you had to make. You gave a bun a wonderful life & that's what you should remember.


----------



## JimD (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free little one.
We'll see you on the other side.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 13, 2012)

Maureen

I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky Freeat the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:Sweet Bernie. 

You were very lucky to have your Mommie as your Mommie for 2 years.

Big Hugs Maureen:hug2:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks guys....

I looked back on the forum becauseI remember howI tried to find a home for Bernie because I had just lost a dentally challenged rabbit. In the old postsI am calling Brett Collete because he was sexed incorrectly . 

Now I am glad that I kept him. he was probably my fav ofall my buns...


June 2010

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=59060&forum_id=7&page=1


----------

